# Negative Keywords



## heatedbonfire (Apr 28, 2014)

After a year of absence I'm glad to be back here but I'm very sorry to be asking an unusual question especially in a forum like this, anyway feel free to transfer my thread if I'm not in the right place. To those who are connected in digital marketing I just want to ask something about PPC (pay per click) campaigns particularly about "negative keywords". Aside from ensuring that your ad doesn't show for a particular word search, what are the benefits of effectively using negative keywords? This is actually a homework question for me and I'm hoping that we have members here who can relate. Thanks in advance


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

To quote Google:

Let's say that you're an optometrist who sells eyeglasses. In this case, you may want to add negative keywords for search terms like “wine glasses” and "drinking glasses".

Negative keywords are an important part of every campaign because they help make sure that your ads appear only to people looking for what you offer. This added level of control can help you increase your click-through rate (CTR), reduce your average cost-per-click (CPC) and increase your ROI.


----------



## heatedbonfire (Apr 28, 2014)

That makes sense. I suppose a company that offers digital marketing services can help me with that. We should probably hire a firm who knows what their doing instead of doing it ourselves.


----------

